# Difference between Standard CDR and CDR with Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a basic question on Engineers Australia CDR assessment. There were 2 bucket in which I was confused which one to take. 

Standard Competency Demonstration Report

Competency Demonstration Report +
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

I was confused which one to take. I have 5 years of experience in mechanical field, not sure whether I can get points for experience if I choose standard CDR.

Or if I need to claim points for experience, I should take CDR+Relevant skilled employment assessment.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a basic question on Engineers Australia CDR assessment. There were 2 bucket in which I was confused which one to take.
> 
> ...


1. Standard CDR assess your qualification only
2. CDR+RSEA- assess qualification + employment

to claim points , RSEA is not mandatory, but to prove authenticity, it is advisable


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a basic question on Engineers Australia CDR assessment. There were 2 bucket in which I was confused which one to take.
> 
> ...


CDR + RSA will tell you the exact number of years that you can claim. EA will decide how many years are actually relevant ( like how ACS deducts years)

Ex: If you have 6 years exp and you do CDR, you will claim 10 points for it. But, DIPB may later find 2 years irrelevant which reduces your points by 5. RSA will reinforce your application.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a basic question on Engineers Australia CDR assessment. There were 2 bucket in which I was confused which one to take.
> 
> ...


(1) Brother I am also having same confusion! What's the difference between CDR and CDR + RSA? After all there is same procedure for skills assessment (in CDR + RSA there is only resume which one has to be included more)

(2) What if I only do CDR and claim work ex points in my visa process?

(3) This is what I understand:
Only CDR - no work experience points. (But what if claim work ex points in visa process?)
CDR + RSA - you get work ex points. 

(4) I thought that once EA gives assessment for particular number of years then DIBP takes that into consideration but someone above mentioned that DIBP evaluates the work experience independently from EA? (I hope I understood it correct)


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> CDR + RSA will tell you the exact number of years that you can claim. EA will decide how many years are actually relevant ( like how ACS deducts years)
> 
> Ex: If you have 6 years exp and you do CDR, you will claim 10 points for it. But, DIPB may later find 2 years irrelevant which reduces your points by 5. RSA will reinforce your application.



EA will work in completely different scenario.......EA will not deduct experience unlike ACS......rather rejects assessment


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> EA will work in completely different scenario.......EA will not deduct experience unlike ACS......rather rejects assessment


ACS doesn't deduct years either. It only tells you how many years are relevant and how many are not. Accordingly one updates EOI and visa. The same thing happens with EA as well. This is just my understanding. Correct me if I am wrong.

'Deduct years' is just a common expression used by forum members.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> ACS doesn't deduct years either. It only tells you how many years are relevant and how many are not. Accordingly one updates EOI and visa. The same thing happens with EA as well. This is just my understanding. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 'Deduct years' is just a common expression used by forum members.


ACS...will deduct .....or say certain number of years irrelevent ......

EA is entirely different..........EA will either give +ve or -ve outcome......never consider part of experience as relevant and rest as irrelevant......in any case


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> ACS...will deduct .....or say certain number of years irrelevent ......
> 
> EA is entirely different..........EA will either give +ve or -ve outcome......never consider part of experience as relevant and rest as irrelevant......in any case


Are you sure? What if a mechanical engineer has 6 years of core technical experience and say 4 years of sales experience. Will EA still accept 4 years of sales??

Check this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17722-skilled-work-experince.html#post9744202
EA has considered just 2.5 years of the total 5 years. What would have happened if the member had not done RSA and then claimed points for work experience?

If what you said is true, then RSA doesnt make any sense at all. Wonder why cant EA just mention what it is all about.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Are you sure? What if a mechanical engineer has 6 years of core technical experience and say 4 years of sales experience. Will EA still accept 4 years of sales??
> 
> Check this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17722-skilled-work-experince.html#post9744202
> EA has considered just 2.5 years of the total 5 years. What would have happened if the member had not done RSA and then claimed points for work experience?
> ...


I saw that thread........I just do not want to argue...........I suggest you to check threads older threads.or mail EA.....answer will be very clear to you.................My experience is very diverse......operations, process,sales, business development, I was assessed twice for all my experience +ve.......so what do you say about it........check whats missing is criteria.....


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I saw that thread........I just do not want to argue...........I suggest you to check threads older threads.or mail EA.....answer will be very clear to you.................My experience is very diverse......operations, process,sales, business development, I was assessed twice for all my experience +ve.......so what do you say about it........check whats missing is criteria.....


Hey chill mate. I am not here for an argument either. I am just trying to find the right information like everybody else in this forum. I apologize if I was rude.

Regarding EA, I have written to them twice with my queries and so far I haven't heard from them


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Hey chill mate. I am not here for an argument either. I am just trying to find the right information like everybody else in this forum. I apologize if I was rude.
> 
> Regarding EA, I have written to them twice with my queries and so far I haven't heard from them


I always heard from them in 24 to 48hrs time mate.....except on weekends......Am very cool my friend.....I did my assessment ......reason why I told you.....by the way, which part of India are you from.......? how far your process came?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I always heard from them in 24 to 48hrs time mate.....except on weekends......Am very cool my friend.....I did my assessment ......reason why I told you.....by the way, which part of India are you from.......? how far your process came?


I wrote to them a week ago. Twice, thinking the first one would have failed to reach them. But nothing yet.

I am from Mangalore. I got my IELTS result 2 days ago and I am waiting for the TRF to start assessment. What about you? Have you lodged your visa?

I have a question. I have 9 years of experience. I was employed until August 2014 after which I was self-employed. It is a local business and nothing to do with engineering. Will this be a problem with EA? Will they say 1.5 years of non-engineering activity? 
Do I need to show any documents for this even though I don't want it to be assessed.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> I wrote to them a week ago. Twice, thinking the first one would have failed to reach them. But nothing yet.
> 
> I am from Mangalore. I got my IELTS result 2 days ago and I am waiting for the TRF to start assessment. What about you? Have you lodged your visa?
> 
> ...


I will PM you


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

There is so much confusion. All these websites of EA and DIBP mention everything in legally correct language that there is so much of ambiguity. Also most of the information mentioned is very brief.

I wonder why cant they mention/clarify everything in detail in simple words?


----------



## kannanrvskn (Aug 23, 2016)

How to send private message to someone


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Usman*



JP Mosa said:


> I saw that thread........I just do not want to argue...........I suggest you to check threads older threads.or mail EA.....answer will be very clear to you.................My experience is very diverse......operations, process,sales, business development, I was assessed twice for all my experience +ve.......so what do you say about it........check whats missing is criteria.....


I have send email to EA for the same confusion and got their reply as below, specially the para-2:

---------------
"If you are not applying for the Relevant Skilled Employment, and are applying for the CDR pathway, but your career episode/s are based on your employment, you will be required to provide documentary evidence in support of the work experience claims and this must be on a company letterhead (including name and location details) and include the date of document, dates and duration of employment in addition to the name and position of author. Please refer to page 19 (section 4. Employment) for further details.

You do not have to undergo the employment assessment unless you are trying to claim additional points or you specifically need to have this assessment. Otherwise you can just do the CDR.

If you are applying for the Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (together with the CDR), the description/list of your work duties is a mandatory requirement and you will need to provide additional supporting information."
---------------

As I am planning for visa 189 or 190 which is point based visa. So isn't RSEA required then?

My simply confusion is that I have 10+ years experience and I am a Chemical Engineer. My points are 55 (25 for age, 15 points for engineering degree & 15 points for 10+ years experience) excluding IELTS yet. I want to opt for visa 189/190 depending upon my IELTS result.

So, should I go for CDR only or CDR+RSEA to claim 15 points for 10+ years experience as stated above.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

I am planning for visa 189 and I am starting to write the CDR for skills assessment. Can anyone tell me what to write in career episodes. I have 10 years of experience and I have the following questions;

*Case-A:*
1) Should I write the chronology from start of my job till now in career episode - 1 and write everything I did?

2) If above is not then what chronology to be selected to write in career episode - 1/2/3?

3) Will selecting the three projects (for three career episodes) out of a list of projects I have done in 10 years will be sufficient to describe my 10 years of experience, where each project lasts for about 4 - 5 month only.

*Case-B:*
4) If I select chronology from start of my job till now for career episode - 1 then what to write for career episode - 2 & 3?

Anyone can help sharing his expert opinion "point-wise" for my easy understanding.

Regards,


----------



## Xcrypto (Jul 19, 2018)

Dimenssionless said:


> I have send email to EA for the same confusion and got their reply as below, specially the para-2:
> 
> As I am planning for visa 189 or 190 which is point based visa. So isn't RSEA required then?
> 
> ...


Greetings all,

And thank you all for your insights. I have been searching for an informative answer and unfortunately the information on EA and DIBP (it has changed now) is not adequate. I am also chemical engineer currently residing in Sydney and I would also like to talk and discuss some discipline related matters if it is alright for you.
Please contact me on this e-mail : ilkin.aliyev at live.com


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Based on what I did , and most of my friends and who I know , they choose MSA in order to save some money as well it is not mandatory to claim the work experience with EA , please read my post : 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1337746-tough-choice-ea-msa-rsea.html


----------

